# Wheels that look good on 65 GTO



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I am restoring a 65 GTO and I cannot decide which wheels to go with. When I purchased the car it had a set of vintage 1970's S/S Cragars on it which were peeling and rough looking. Although I will admit that I have never been a huge fan of S/S Cragars, they do look good on a GTO of this year. I have been all over the internet and to be honest most of the pictures have GTO's with Cragers on them. I think that a Spoke type wheel would probably look the best but I am looking for ideas and possibly a picture of a GTO with the proposed Wheel. I was wondering does anyone know what other wheels look good on this model. ( I realize this is based on opinion). Also what wheels could have been on the car when it was purchased new? Could the car have come with plain wheels and Hubcaps or could the car have been ordered with Pontiac Rally Wheels.(Would they be first generation Rally's?) The car is going back with the original Burgundy color and my plan is to have the white letters turned inside if I cannot find a straight Black wall. Thanks


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the old school look of the American Torque Thrust D wheels on mine. These are the wheels that I would have put on my original GTO back in the day - if I could have afforded them. I think they look good on any old muscle car - JMO


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Burgundy is a great color for an early GTO. A good friend of mine has a burgundy '65....and it's a knockout. My own '65 is blue charcoal, and it's running Rally 1's. It came with whitewalls and cusom wheelcovers, originally (the ones with the spinner). There are photo's of mine in profile. I have a photo of a burgundy '65 with the old American Torque Thrust wheels, and I have to say, they are my favorite aftermarket wheel on these cars. In 14 or 15 inch, though....not the Chip Foose "ghetto" diameters. Check out the Ultimate GTO Picture Site online and you can look at any year GTO in any color with just about any wheel combo. Hurst wheels are killer on a '65 but they are very expensive, narrow in width, and HEAVY.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Strongly agree, NO WHEELS BIGGER THAN 15" ON A MUSCLE CAR, EVER.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the advice, and no worries, I am with you on the goofy oversized wheels. Never on a Muscle Car.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I really like the looks of the Rally I wheels on the 65.
Especially with Redlines....


----------



## chvllmn03 (Jun 28, 2010)

truley torque thrust 2 look great on em but i wouldnt go over 17inch has 65 chevelle ss and the torques looked grat on em


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

Put me down for a vote on the rally 1's too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rallye I wheels.....:agree If you want to update them a little, powdercoat them a nice deep silver color! :cheers Eric


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a burgundy '65 with American racing rims CP 200. the skins are 15" x 8" 235x60x15. I really like the look, but there is alot of cleaning and polishing involved.

I have some close-ups of my rims in my photo's too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

anything 5 spoke looks right at home....:agree nothing bigger than 15 for a classic look, otherwise you may as well go full resto-mod.

heres mine, Billet Specialties, they make some killer rally one type wheels and after having a solid billet wheel i will never buy a steel or chrome one again, they are lite, polish to a blinding luster with a mothers ball in minutes and will never rust or pit.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

my first choice would be the hurst wheels then the rallys
i just have a set of 14x7 ansens on mine they were priced rite for me


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Very Very nice GTO, (Joes Toy). Thanks for the great pictures. Is the color of your car the original 65 Burgundy color. I am going to have mine repainted in the original 65 Burgundy Color. It will be Base Coat Clear Coat. The car I have was repainted in the early seventies and is very faded so I was wondering if your car's color is what mine will look like. Also, the American Racing Wheels look great on your car. I am pretty sure I will use the American Racing Wheels.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, mine has been re-painted once back in 2003, using enamel paint. It has no clear coat at all, the present Burgundy is alittle lighter than the original color that I can see when I had the interior out. 

I just had a wet sand and polish done, I was going to do it myself, but I took it to a professional instead. Never did one before, so I wasn't going to learn on my '65. They were very careful when wet sanding, as it would have been too easy to sand right through the paint.

The Tires and rims I have are nice, but require alot of polishing, which I don't mind anyway, I love cleaning the beast, and helps me get lot's of exercise. I'm sure whatever you decide will look great.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I went with 1968 Flambeaux Burgundy when I single staged my '67 back in '93. It's a shade or two darker than the '65-'67 Burgundy, and I like it a lot.....


----------



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's another vote for the Pontiac Rally I's. I think they look great on the '65 to '67 cars, but not too keen on the look with the '68 model. Steel wheels also have no worries when mounting/repairing tires and are easy to mount up your spare if you have a flat in the dark. For mag wheels, however, a clean bright set of the Cragar SS's are hard to beat for looks... and today they scream nostalgia back to the days of the muscle cars. I bought a '64 GTO in late 1968 and a month later put on a set of Cragars (with redline tires)... and loved the look - take a look at the attached photo from 1980. Of course, I think a '65 Goat will look good with just about any wheel... yummy!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Eric Animal said:


> Rallye I wheels.....:agree If you want to update them a little, powdercoat them a nice deep silver color! :cheers Eric


I know its been awhile but I just got the same wheels and attachements and the lug nuts I got need a washer. Did you use a washer or a lug with a washer built in?


----------

